# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Միլան / AC Milan (Rossoneri)

## Rossoner

Եկեք ստեղ Միլանի մասին խոսանք, Տռանսֆեռների, խաղերի ուււ ընդհանրապես FORZA MILAN I'l 
campione d'Europe!!!

----------


## Cesare

Չեմ սիրում Միլանը … ընդհանրապես :

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Միլանը Բարսայից հետո 2րդ սիրած թիմսա …

Միլան Ֆորևեր…

Միլանը վերջնա…  :Hands Up: …տենց հզոր ավանդույթներ ունեցող թիմ դեռ պետք է փնտրել ու փնտրել  :Smile:

----------


## Rossoner

> Չեմ սիրում Միլանը … ընդհանրապես :


Հայկո ջան ես ինքնե քեզ չի սիրում, ես թ Չելսիից զզվում եմ, բայց կարեվորը էտ չի էսօր են նրանց 8-4 կրինք: հեթ-թրիկ արի:

----------


## Rossoner

А К это итальянский футбольный клуб, расположенный в Милане. Они играют в майкахс красно-черными полосками и черных шортах, что дало им прозвище rossoneri( красно-черные). Это второй самый известный футбольный клуб в Италии. Они выигрывали 17 раз Serie A и 5 раз Кубок Италии.
Клуб был основан в 1899 году как Миланский клуб по крикету и футболу Альфредом Эдвардсом, английским эмигрантом. В честь его происхождения, клуб сохранил английское правописание своего городского названия, и не изменил его на итальянское Милано.
Настоящий стадион команды это Джузеппе Меацца, также известен как Сан Сиро, и он имеет 85700 посадочных мест. Они делят стадион с Интернационале( также известного как Интер) другим важным клубом в Милане. Болельщики А К Милана употреют слово Сан Сиро, говоря о стадионе, потому что Меацца был звездным игроком Интера.
Исторически, Ф К Милан поддерживался трудящимися и профсоюзом, в то время как Интер в основном поддерживался богатым классом. Однако, последние годы произошло значительное изменение в рядах болельщиков. Милан сейчас принадлежит консервативному медиа магнату и действующему Премьер Министру Сильвио Берлускони, в то время как Интером владеет левый центрист, бизнесмен.
Известными игроками являются Renzo De Vecchi, Cesare Maldini, Karl Heinz Schnellinger, Kurt Hamrin, Sandro Salvadore, Juan Alberto Schiaffino, Jose Altafini, Gunnar Gren, Ruud Gullit, Marco van Basten, Frank Rijkaard, Gunnar Nordahl, Nils Liedholm, Gianni Rivera, Luther Blissett, Franco Baresi, Giovanni Trapattoni, Angelo Sormani, Roberto Donadoni, George Weah, Demetrio Albertini, Paolo Di Canio, Roberto Baggio, Zvonimir Boban, Gianluigi Lentini, Carlo Ancelotti, Paolo Maldini, Alessandro Costacurta, Cafu, Andriy Shevchenko, Hernбn Crespo, Filippo Inzaghi, Jean-Pierre Papin, Dejan Savicevic, Ray Wilkins, Jimmy Greaves, Jaap Stam, Alessandro Nesta.
_proffootball.com_

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
первая Команда
Сколько интереснейших фактов, невероятных побед, великих игроков, потрясающих тренеров, величайших президентов и знаменитейших трофеев впитала в себя история "Милана". Были и успехи и долгие годы небытия. Но даже без неудач "Милан" не стал бы тем клубом, который мы так любим. Все факты его истории складываются в одну большую головоломку, разгадав которую мы получаем полное представление о величайшем клубе в истории футбола. 
Замечательная история Великого "Милана" начинает свой отсчет с далекой нам и ужасно тёмной ночи 16-го декабря 1899 года. Одиннадцать человек в ту ночь собрались в миланском "Hotel du Nord", чтобы организовать футбольную команду. В Милане в то время уже играл "Медиоланум", но результаты его были настолько слабы, что решено было создать новую команду. Среди собравшихся были как англичане (Килпин, Эдвардс, Элисон, Барнет, Эдвардс и Натан), так и жители Милана (Пирелли, Камперио, Ангелони, Дубини, Валерио). 
Клуб решено было назвать "Milan Cricket & Foot-ball Club", ведь задумывался он не столько как футбольный, сколько как общество игроков в крокет. Первым президентом был избран Альфред Эдвардс. Офисом клуба решено было сделать один из винных магазинов Милана под названием "Фиасчитерия Тоскана". Он был расположен на Виа Бреччет и со временем стал очень популярным местом времяпрепровождения среди английских туристов и представителей высшего света "Милана", где они все вместе за бокалом вина могли обсудить успехи и неудачи своего клуба. Площадкой для игр была избранна площадь, где сейчас располагается Stazione Centrale. 
Капитаном "Милана" стал Герберт Килпин. Именно он придумал форму клуба и её цвета: черный и красный. Красный цвет символизировал дьявола, покровителя команды, а черный - опасность, которая грозила всем его соперникам. Прозвище к команде прикрепилось моментально - "Дьяволы". Эмблемой клуба стал щит с изображением красного английского креста. 
11 марта 1900 года "Милан" провёл свой первый неофициальный матч. Соперником становятся представители другого миланского клуба - "Медиоланума" (где, кстати, ранее выступал Герберт Килпин). Состав команды в том матче выглядел следующим образом: Хууд, Каньяни, Торетто, Лис, Килпин, Валерио, Дубини, Дэвис, Невилль, Эллисон, Форменти. Уверенная победа "Милана" со счётом 3:0. Эта победа вдохновляет команду и она принимает решение вступить в Федерацию Футбола Италии, что даёт право выступать в чемпионате страны. 
В первом своём официальном матче 15 апреля 1900 года против "Торинезе" "Милан" уступает по всем статьям 3:0. Конечно не лучший дебют, но всё же команда не отчаялась и в следующем сезоне предстала очень боеспособным коллективом. 
Сезон начинается с уверенной победы над соседями из "Медиоланума" 2:0 в четвертьфинале. А в полуфинале происходит историческое событие. Первое "итальянское" дерби. "Милан" и "Ювентус" устраивают настоящее шоу в Турине. Дубль Негретти и точный выстрел Герберта Килпина приносят "Милану" драгоценную победу 3:2. Пятого мая в финале "Милан" разносит в пух и прах очень грозную "Дженоа" (команда до этого выиграла все три предыдущих чемпионата) 3:0 и впервые забирается на итальянский престол! Это был первый серьёзный успех команды. Россонери заявили о себе на всю Италию. 
В следующем году "Дженоа" правда берёт реванш 2:0 в финале чемпионата и россонери остаются без золотых медалей. Сезон 1903 года "Милан" заканчивает матчем с "Ювентусом" и поражением 0:2. Зато в этом сезоне команда выигрывает сразу три неофициальных турнира: Турнир Алессандрия, Кубок Сан Марко и Кубок Конвенго Новара. 
Сезон 1904 года становится более удачным. "Милан" даже проходит "Андреа Дорию" 1:0 после удачного выстрела Килпина, но затем натыкается на неприступную стену в виде "Юве". Первый матч миланисты с большим трудом сводят к ничьей 1:1, но на переигровку сил не остаётся и "синьора" одерживает сокрушительную победу 3:0. Потеряв все шансы в чемпионате, клуб сосредотачивается на других турнирах и добывает победу в Турнире Алессандрии. Главным же успехом того года, безусловно, становится триумф в Кубке Ломбардии. "Милан" становится самой сильной командой этой провинции. 
1905 год начинается с глобального преобразования названия клуба. Из него навсегда исчезают слова "Крокетный клуб" и оно трансформируется в более привычное для нашего уха "Foot-ball Club Milan". Причём слово "Футбол" пишется именно через дефис и отныне сокращённое название звучит как "FBC Milan", а не "FC Milan", как принято считать у нас. 
Глобальные преобразования, тем не менее, не идут на пользу клубу, который вылетает уже в первом раунде, уступая по сумме двух встрече "Миланезе". Кубок Ломбардии, второй год подряд добытый командой, становится для неё слабым утешением. Не спасает и Кубок Сан Марко. Болельщики требуют победы в чемпионате. Но она приходит лишь через год. 
Сезон 1906 года "Милан" начинает с реванша в двухматчевой дуэли с "Миланезе" 2:1 и 4:3. Тот чемпионат разыгрывался среди четырёх команд по двухкруговой системе, после чего предстоял финал. Оставались матчи с самыми грозными соперниками: "Дженоа" и "Ювентусом". 
В Генуе "Милану" удалось добыть ничью благодаря успешной игре в атаке и двум мячам Педрони. В Турине, тем не менее, сил не хватило и "Милан" уступил 2:1. Для выхода в финал необходимо было добывать две победы. И первая из них была добыта в ответном матче с "Ювентусом". Победный мяч Рицци в концовке встречи принёс "Милану" победу и шанс выйти в финал. Этим шансом россонери воспользовались на все сто, обыграв дома "Дженоа" 2:0. В первом финальном матче "Милан" сенсационно сводит к ничьей матч в Турине, а в ответном поединке 6 мая вырывает победу у "старой синьоры" 2:0 и становится чемпионом. А когда позднее "Милан" выигрывает ещё и третий Кубок Ломбардии сезон превращается в сказку. "Милан" возвращается на престол, одерживая свою вторую великую победу. 
К новому сезону 1907 года чемпион подходит с первым в своей истории тренером, который привносит в игру множество новинок и уже в первом матче "Милан" показывает всем, что не собирается спускаться с трона. Россонери втаптывают в грязь "Миланезе" со счётом 6:0, причём хет-триком отличается Имхофф, а два мяча забивает Килпин. Ответный матч превращается в формальность, которую "Милан" тем не менее, выигрывает 1:0. Для конечного успеха необходимо обыгрывать "Андреа Дорию" и "Торино". С туринцами матчи проходят в равной борьбе и заканчиваются двумя ничьими 1:1 и 2:2 (все три мяча у "Милана" забивает Трере), поэтому чемпионство решается в матчах обеих команд против "Андреа Дории", заведомым аутсайдером турнира. В общем, кто больше накидает аутсайдеру, тот и чемпион. Лучше это получилось у "Милана", который в первом матче просто разнёс соперника 5:0, а во втором матче лишь закрепил успех 2:0. В итоге "Милан" снова взобрался на вершину итальянского футбола, в третий раз менее чем за десятилетнюю историю клуба выиграв чемпионат! 
Добавив ко всем своим успехам ещё и очередной Кубок Ломбардии и Кубок Чиассо "Милан" становится самым сильным клубом в Италии. У команды в составе блистают Килпин и Имхофф, Рицци и Трере. Бесконечная история "Милана" начиналась очень красиво, да кто бы знал, чем обернуться следующие полвека...
_proffootball.com_

հիշեցնում ենք, որ օտարալեզու գրառումները Ակումբում չեն խրախուսվում...հնարավորութ յան դեպքում տեղադրեք հայերեն տարբերակը...

----------


## Rossoner

Неста зовет Дель Пьеро в "Милан" 

Защитник "Милана" Алессандро Неста заявил, что он был бы счастлив, если бы Алессандро Дель Пьеро перешел в стан россонери. 

Переговоры между туринским "Ювентусом" и многолетним лидером команды Алессандро Дель Пьеро по поводу продления контракта футболиста зашли в тупик, сообщают итальянские СМИ. Это породило волну слухов о том, что известный форвард покинет ряды туринцев, перебравшись в "Милан". 

Многолетний партнер Дель Пьеро по сборной Италии Алессандро Неста , ныне выступающий за россонери так прокомментировал ситуацию: 

"Наш клуб сейчас испытывает огромные трудности, прежде всего в атакующей линии. Если бы Дель Пьеро стал частью нашего коллектива, я был бы счастлив, так как он великий футболист. Я уверен, что с Алессандро наши дела пошли бы значительно лучше", - сказал он. 

eurosport.ru
proffootball.com

Ներող կլնեք ռուսերեն եմ գրում եթե մեկը չհասկացավ ասեք թարգմանեմ...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ես ուրեք Ռոսսոնեորներ, *FORZA MILAN*

----------


## salatik

Շնորհավոր Միլանի երկրպագուներ
Միլանը դարձավ աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնության հաղթող, հաղթելով Բոկա Հունիորսին, իսկ երեկ Կական դարձավ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը ՖԻՖԱ-ի վարկածով:
Չնայած, որ ես երկրպագու չեմ էս թիմի, բայց անշնորքություն կլինի չշնորհավորել սենց բարձր հաղթանակի համար:

----------


## masivec

Ստեղ Միլանի բալելշիկ կա իմ նման? :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց
*Դե էլ չասեմ որ Միլանից լավ ակումբ չկա* :Hands Up: 
*
Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը պատճենահանվել է կրկնվող թեմայից։ Իսկ վերջինս փակվել է։*

----------


## REAL_ist

Շևչենկոն վերադարձավ Միլան

----------


## masivec

Հաաաաա?Էս ինչ լավ նորություն ասիր :Yahoo: Ինչ լավա բայց :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շևչենկոն վերադարձավ Միլան


Շատ լավ նորությունա Միլանի համար...

----------


## Legolas

Milan-Inter 1:0
Ronaldinho 36'  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:    ֆուտբոլային աճպարարը սկսելա :Santatip: 

Ronaldinho Kaka Patooo   ֆանտաստիկ եռյակ :Hands Up:  

Նոր հաջողությունների սկզբին ենք :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Milan չեմ սիրում, բայց աչքիս էս տարվա չեմպիոնն ա :Ok:

----------


## masivec

Ես ել եմ տենց կարծում :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Աստված չանի
մինչև բանակ գնալս գոնե մի անգամ Ռոմային պտի տենամ որպես չեմպիոն

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս Բեքհեմը եկելա Միլա՞ն:  :Shok: 
Ինչ հիմար թիմա բայց միլանը լուրջ եմ ասում, էս վերջի տարիներին ինչքան պրծած ֆուտբոլիստ կա առնում են:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս Բեքհեմը եկելա Միլա՞ն: 
> Ինչ հիմար թիմա բայց միլանը լուրջ եմ ասում, էս վերջի տարիներին ինչքան պրծած ֆուտբոլիստ կա առնում են:


Կես տարով վարձավճար են բերել

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կես տարով վարձավճար են բերել


2.5 ամսով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

մնումա Ռիվալդոին էլ բերեն լրիվ տեղը կնկնի  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

Միլանը միշտ էլ ծերակույտ է եղել  :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.01.2009), Ռեդ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Միլանը միշտ էլ ծերակույտ է եղել


Միշտ չէ... ժամանակ կար որ Ես էլ էի Միլան սիրում.. Շեվչենկոյի լավ վախտերն էր.. ու Միլանի լավ վախտերն էլ էր... 

Բայց հետո Անչելոտին իրան սպառեց.. ու Միլանը սկսեց զզվելի խաղ խաղալ .. /չեմ սիրում պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլը/ ... 

Բացի էտ ինչքան ծեր կա բերին լցրին թիմ... մի խոսքով քանի գնումա ավելի քիչ եմ սիրում Միլանը  :Sad:  ... Ու իրոք Ծերակույտիա վերածվել .. քիչ մնում Սարգիս Հովսեփյանն էլ գնա ընդեղ պրծնի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Vaho (18.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միշտ չէ... ժամանակ կար որ Ես էլ էի Միլան սիրում.. Շեվչենկոյի լավ վախտերն էր.. ու Միլանի լավ վախտերն էլ էր... 
> 
> Բայց հետո Անչելոտին իրան սպառեց.. ու Միլանը սկսեց զզվելի խաղ խաղալ .. /չեմ սիրում պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլը/ ... 
> 
> Բացի էտ ինչքան ծեր կա բերին լցրին թիմ... մի խոսքով քանի գնումա ավելի քիչ եմ սիրում Միլանը  ... Ու իրոք Ծերակույտիա վերածվել .. քիչ մնում Սարգիս Հովսեփյանն էլ գնա ընդեղ պրծնի


Չեմ ժխտում, Շևչենկոյի _ժամանակաշրջանի_ Միլանը վատը չէր, բայց ամեն դեպքում ծերակույտ էր..... ամենաերիտասարդը Կական չէր, որ բերին?  :Think:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ ժխտում, Շևչենկոյի _ժամանակաշրջանի_ Միլանը վատը չէր, բայց ամեն դեպքում ծերակույտ էր..... ամենաերիտասարդը Կական չէր, որ բերին?


էտ Ժամանակաշրջանի մասին չի խոսքը... 

Հենց Նույն Դիդան.. Նեստան... Շեվչենկոն.. ԻՆզագին.. Զիդորֆը ջահել վախտ... 
Պիրլոն ու Գատուզոն ջահել վախտ... Ամբրոսինին, Կալաձեն.. էլ եչմ հիշում  :Think:

----------


## salatik

էս տարի Միլանը մենակ պետքա մտածի ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի մասին, ուրիշ անելիք չունի, իմ կարծիքով:  Ա սերիայում չի կարա հասնի ոչ Յուվեին, ոչ էլ Ինտերին, Չ/Լ-ում չի խաղում, Իտալիայի գավաթը արդեն չի կարա տանի, մնումա մի հատ ՈւԵՖԱ, դա էլ ինձ թվումա իրա աստղային կազմին ամոթ էլ կլինի եթե չհաղթեն:
Ես, որ ճիշտն ասեմ Իտալիայում բացի Յուվեից, մենակ Ռոմային եմ սիրում, մնացածին ուղղակիի նայում եմ: Բեկհեմը լավ խաղաց իմ կարծիքով, առաջին անգամ խաղալու համար ուրիշ կազմի հետ, նորմալ էր: Ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը մենակ "ֆիրմա տղա" չի, այլ իրոք արժանի ֆուտբոլիստա:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Բիձեքը էլի հաղթեցին :Tongue: 

          Bologna                                          -  AC Milan (              1                                            4)

9'       Marco Di Vaio (pen)    
 13'   Clarence Seedorf
                                 17'     Kaka (pen)
                       43'    Kaka
                                         59'    David Beckham
 
  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Միլանի բոլոր բալեշչիկներին. :Cool:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009), masivec (25.01.2009), Vaho (18.03.2009)

----------


## Venus

Միլանը աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն է   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009), Vaho (18.03.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Միլանը աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն է


100$ :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Venus

> Միլանը միշտ էլ ծերակույտ է եղել


Կարևորը ֆուտբոլիստների տարիքը չի, այլ նրանց ցուցադրած խաղը ու ֆուտբոլիստների մակարդակը:Իսկ միլանում միշտ էլ խաղացել են համաշխարհային մեծության աստղեր:Ձեր ասած <<ծերակույտ>>-ի մեջ է մտնում նաև Մալդինին, որի նման բարձրակարգ պաշտպան շատ քիչ է հանդիպել ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ:Նույնը նաև Նեստայի համար կասեի,էլ չեմ ասում հիանալի խաղ ցուցադրող կիսապաշտպան Պիռլոյի մասին, կարծում եմ նրանք մեծություններ են, ու նրանց թերագնահատելը սխալ է :Hands Up: :
Համաձայն եմ այսօրվա Միլանը իր խաղով չի փայլում, բայց ճգնաժամեր ամեն մի գրանտ ակումբ էլ ապրում է:Նույն բանը կատարվում էր Միլանի հետ նաև 2001-2002 թվերին, երկրպագուներից շատերը Միլանին մահացած էին համարում, բայց դրանից հետո Միլանը դարձավ և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի հաղթող և ...........................................................
Իտալիայում Յուվենթուսից հետո 2-րդ ամենատիտղոսավոր թիմն է, ու աշխարհում էլ իրա չափ մրցանակներ քչերն են տարել:Էնպես որ Միլանը մնում է Միլան ու ես միշտ Միլանի կողքին եմ: :Clapping:  Առաջ Միլան!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up:

----------

Vaho (18.03.2009)

----------


## Fabolous

Forza Milan!!!! ես Միլան-ի ֆանատ եմ մինչև մեռնելս, եթե անգամ Միլանը խախա Serica C-ում....
ձեր ասած «ծերակույտը» 2 տարի առաջ հաղթեց Չեմպիոնների Լիգան(են ժամանակ էլ էր ձեր ասաց ծերակույտ), յուրաքանչյուր թիմում էլ լինում են ճգնաժամեր
հիմա Միլանում երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստները անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են քան 2 տարի առաջ՛Antonini, Mathioni, Tiago Silva(էս երկուսը ամառը կիմանան), Flamini,Darmian, Vuidez,Pato, Borrielo, Senderos...Kaka, Pirlo, Gattuso, Ronaldinho,Zambrotta, Ambrosini-նրանց էլ ծեր համարել կարծում եմ չի կարելի..

----------

Vaho (18.03.2009), Venus (19.03.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չեմ ժխտում, Շևչենկոյի _ժամանակաշրջանի_ Միլանը վատը չէր, բայց ամեն դեպքում ծերակույտ էր..... ամենաերիտասարդը Կական չէր, որ բերին?


Այս տարի Միլանը լավ մարզավիճակում չէ, դա չեմ ժխտի: Կական արդեն որերորդ խաղն է վնասվածքի պատճառով չի խաղում, Ռոնալդինոին էլ պասուց տոլմա են դրել, ու վաբշե, վախտնա Անչելոտիին փոխելու: 
Բայց *Միլանը ծերակույտ չէ*  :Wink:  Վառ օրինակ Պատոն… Էնքան էներգիա կա էդ երիտասարդի մեջ, դեռ շատ բաների կհասնի վստահ եմ: Ա Սերիաի մաքսիմալ գոլ խփած ֆուտբոլսիտներից մեկն է  :Wink: 

Հուսով եմ շուտ ոտքի կկանգնի Միլանը, թե չէ անցած անգամ որ Յուվեն տարավ Միլանին էդքան էլ հավես խաղ չէր:  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (18.03.2009), Venus (19.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ախր զարմանում եմ ելի, ոնց կարելի է Միլանին ծերակույտ անվանել, եթե էդ ձեր նկարագրած ծերակույտնա, ու դեռ  խոշոր հաշիվներով ել խաղթանակներա տոնում, էդ ոնց հելավ բա, ընդեղ մի քանի հոգի կան այո որ տարիքով են արդեն ֆուտբոլ խաղալու համար, օրինակ Մալդինին, Զիդորֆը, Պիռլոն, Ինզագին, այո հնարաոր է որ արագությունները կորցրած լինեն բայց ավել փորձարու ֆուտբոլիստներ են քան ասենք Պատոն կամ կարողա՞ Պիռլոն վատ ա խաղում, Միլանի խփած գոլերի 80% Պիռլոի փոխանցուներից են, կամ ասեն Մալդինին ես ուշադիր նայում եմ Մալդինիի խաղը ու չնայած արդեն «կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում տարիքը կարծեմ 40-ից անց է» բայց շատ լավ խաղումա շատ վստահ, ու բավականին ռիսկով, ինչը պաշտպանին շատ պետկա, որ ռիսկով առանց խուճապի մատնվելու խաղա, իսկ Ինզագին մինչեվ հիմա համարյա բոլոր խաղերում դուբլի հեղինակա դառնում, էս վերջերս Անչելոտին սկսելա հիմնական կազմում պահել Ինզագիին, մի խոսքով Միլանը հզոր ակումբա, ավելին ասեմ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում ավելի հզորա լինելու:

----------


## Սամվել

ՄԻլանի ամենաթուլ տեղը Անչելոտինա... էնքանա որ ալարում են փոխեն  :Smile:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՄԻլանի ամենաթուլ տեղը Անչելոտինա... էնքանա որ ալարում են փոխեն


Համաձայն եմ: Էս վերջերս բայց Եվրոնյուզով Գալյանին էր խոսում՝ Միլանի տերը /դե Բեռլուսկոնիին չհաշված  :LOL: / ու կարծեմ ասաց որ եթե Միլանի նման գրանդ ակումբը չի կարողանում հաղթահարել Վերդերի նման թիմին, ապա մարզիչին փոխելու ժամանակն է: 

Նենց որ, համբերություն, Անչելոտին երկար չի մնա  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Դե խոսակցություններ են պտտվում Ռայկարդի հետ կապված:

----------


## Սամվել

Մեկ մեկ մարզիչը իրոք իրան սպառումա... ուղակի էն 2 տարի առաջվա պատահական հաղթած ՉԼն Անչելոտիի կյանքը Միլանում երկարացրեցին ավելի խորացնելով Միլանի ճգնաժամը...

----------


## Legolas

AC Milan  5-1 Torino

Filippo Inzaghi 	13' 	- 	80' 	Ivan D. Franceschini
Filippo Inzaghi 	37' 	- 	  	 
Filippo Inzaghi 	60' 	- 	  	 
Kaka (pen) 	68' 	- 	  	 
Massimo Ambrosini 	90' 	- 	

Բիձա վազվռաշեցա :LOL:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Shelborg

Պահո՜, էս ինչ մեռած վիճակ ա Միլանի թեման: Միթե՞ իսկական երկրպագուները այսքան պասիվ են: 
 Դեռ նոր եմ հարմարվում ակումբին, բայց կփորձեմ ընթացքում ակտիվություն մտցնել այս թեմայում: Միլանի բոլոր երկրպագուներին կոչ եմ անում ակտիվանալ  :Wink: 

Միլան, օլե, օլե, օլա  :Hands Up:

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.07.2009), Լեո (13.07.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ՝ օգոստոսի 18-ին, ամեն տարի անցկացվող Բեռլուսկոնիի գավաթի շրջանակներում մրցեցին Իտալիայի ամենատիտղոսակիր ակումբները՝ «Միլանը» և «Յուվենթուսը»։ Հիշցենենք, որ բոլորովին վերջերս Tim Cup-ի շրջանակներում «Յուվեն» հաղթել էր «Միլանին» 2։0 հաշվով և սա իրական շանսեր «ռոսսոներների» համար ռևանշի հասնելու։

Խաղի առաջին վտանգավոր պահը ստեղծեցին «Միլանի» ֆուտբոլիստները՝ 19-րդ րոպեին Պիրլոյի հարվածից հետո գնդակը դիպավ դարպասաձողին, սակայն արդեն 10 րոպե անց «Յուվնթուսն» առաջ անցավ հաշվի մեջ՝ աչքի ընկավ Դիեգոն, ում հարվածից հետո Տիագու Սիլվան շեղեց գնդակի ուղղությունը և ուղարկեց այն սեփական դարպասը։ Երկրորդ խաղակեսն անցավ «Միլանի» առավելությամբ և դա տվեց իր արդյունքը՝ 72-րդ րոպեին Աբատեի փոխանցումից հետո հաշիվը վերականգնեց Պատոն։ Խաղի մնացած ժամանակահատվածում խաղի հաշիվը չփոխվեց և գործը հասավ 11-մետրանոցներին, որտեղ ավելի դիպուկ գտնվեցին Լեոնարդոյի սաները։ Այսպիսով «Միլանը» նվաճեց Բեռլուսկոնիի գավաթը։
«Միլան» 1։1 «Յուվենթուս» (11մ 5։4)
Գոլերը՝ Պատո 72' - Դիեգո 29'

----------

Ambrosine (19.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Միլանի» հարձակվող Ռոնալդինյոն, ում հետ «ռոսսոներների» ղեկավարները 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանում մեծ հույսեր են կապում, նշել է, որ իրենց կհաջողվի այս տարի առաջ անցնել «Ինտերից»։
«Ես մտադիր եմ գալիք մրցաշրջանում նվաճել սկուդետտոն և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթը, չնայած հասկանում եմ, որ շատ դժվար կլինի»,- մեջբերում է բրազիլացու խոսքերից Kicker-ը։ «Եվս մեկ նպատակ՝ առաջ անցնել «Ինտերից», ով շատ բանի է հասել վերջին տարիների ընթացքում և հանդիսանում է Եվրոպայի լավագույն ակումբներից մեկը։ Կարծում եմ «Միլանն» ի զորու է հաղթել իր մշտական մրցակցին»

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Չելսին» ցանկանում է ձեռ բերել «Միլանի» բրազիլացի հարձակվող Պատոյին, սակայն ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Daily Mirror-ը, «արիստոկրատները» չեն պատրաստվում գնել բրազիլացուն այս տարի։ Սպասվում է, որ տրանսֆերը կկայանա մյուս տարի, իսկ գործարքի արժեքը կկազմի 40մլն. եվրո։

----------


## h.s.

> «Չելսին» ցանկանում է ձեռ բերել «Միլանի» բրազիլացի հարձակվող Պատոյին, սակայն ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Daily Mirror-ը, «արիստոկրատները» չեն պատրաստվում գնել բրազիլացուն այս տարի։ Սպասվում է, որ տրանսֆերը կկայանա մյուս տարի, իսկ գործարքի արժեքը կկազմի 40մլն. եվրո։


Մենակ Պատոյին չէ: Պիռլոյին ու Զիդորֆին էլ: Սաղ ամառ դրա մասին էին խոսում :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մենակ Պատոյին չէ: Պիռլոյին ու Զիդորֆին էլ: Սաղ ամառ դրա մասին էին խոսում


բա, լավ չի

----------


## h.s.

> բա, լավ չի


Ճիշտն ասաց ես Իտալիայում Ռոմային եմ սիրում ու առանձնապես դրանց ուշադրություն այդքան էլ չեմ դարձնում: Բայց եթե ասեմ, որ ուրախանում եմ, երբ որ Միլանից կամ օրինակ Յուվեից ինչ-որ մեկը գնումա, սուտ կլինի:

----------


## h.s.

Ռոնալդինյոյի երկու գոլային փոխանցումերը և Ալեշանդրե Պատոյի դուբլը հաղթանակ պարգևեցին «ռոսոներիներին»: Ռոնին վերագտնում է իր խաղը, իսկ «Միլանի» դրությունն այդքան բարդ չէ, որքան կանխատեսում էին մասնագետները: Միլանյան ակումբի խաղը բավական դիտարժան էր և բովանդակալից: Ավելին, զգացվում էր, որ Լեոնարդոյի թիմը դեռ շատ ավելացնելու տեղ ունի, իսկ երբ շարք կվերադառնան բոլոր առաջատարները, ապա «Միլանը» կրկին կհամարվի «սկուդետտոյի» համար պայքարի գլխավոր հավակնորդներից մեկը: 

«Սիենա» - «Միլան»` 1:2
Գոլերը` Աբդել Գեզալ, 34 («Սիենա»), Պատո, 29, 48 («Միլան»)


Տեղի է ունեցել նաև՝

 «Բոլոնյա» - «Ֆիորենտինա»` 1:1
Գոլերը`Օսվալդո, 24 («Բոլոնյա»), Մուտու, 64 («Ֆիորենտինա»)

Հաջորդ տուրում կայանալու է միլանյան դերբին։

----------

Yellow Raven (23.08.2009), Ապե Ջան (23.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Միլանյան դերբիում Միլանը խայտառակ պարտություն կրեց 0:4 հաշվով:  Ինտերից գոլի հեղինակ դարձան Մոտտան, Միլիտոն, Մայկոնը ու Ստանկովիչը

----------

Ambrosine (31.08.2009), Yellow Raven (30.08.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Միլանյան դերբիում Միլանը խայտառակ պարտություն կրեց 0:4 հաշվով:  Ինտերից գոլի հեղինակ դարձան Մոտտան, Միլիտոն, Մայկոնը ու Ստանկովիչը


Ընդեղ Միլան էլ չկա, հիմա արդեն Պատոնա իրանց պահում

----------


## h.s.



----------

Venus (31.08.2009), Լեո (31.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ստանկովիչի գոլը շատ սիրուն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

«Միլան»-ն ամենալավ ակումբն է, իրան բան չասեք  :Blush:

----------

Yevuk (18.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> «Միլան»-ն ամենալավ ակումբն է, իրան բան չասեք


Ես Միլան շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ես տարի Միլան էլ չի մնացէլ :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> «Միլան»-ն ամենալավ ակումբն է, իրան բան չասեք


Մի քանի տարի առաջ Միլանն իրոք ամենալավերի (գիգանտների) շարքում էր: Այսօրվա Միլանը արդեն ամենալավերի շարքից մեկ աստիճան պակաս ա, բայց կարծում  եմ դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ ա կրում:  :Smile:  

Իսկ պատմությամբ Միլանը միշտ կլինի համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի տիտաններից  :Smile:

----------

Venus (31.08.2009), Yellow Raven (31.08.2009), Yevuk (18.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (16.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

Հա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, Միլանը կմնա Միլան, կգան դժվար ժամանակներ, բայց կանցնեն  :Tongue:

----------

Legolas (16.09.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Հա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, Միլանը կմնա Միլան, կգան դժվար ժամանակներ, բայց կանցնեն


Շնորհավորում եմ աշխարհի ամենասիրուն ակումբի՝ Միլանի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, երեկվա հաղթանակի առթիվ
Marseille	1-2	AC Milan

----------

Venus (16.09.2009)

----------


## Venus

Ուռաաաաա Միլանը հաղթել է  :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (16.09.2009), Yellow Raven (16.09.2009), Լեո (22.10.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ինձ թվում էր Միլանը կկրվի… Հալալա տղեքին, որ նման կազմով հաղթել են:

Անկեղծ ասած ինչ Բեռլուսկոնիին փոխարինեց Գալյանին թիմը անընդհատ անկումա ապրում, պետքա փոխել էդ Գալյանիին... համ էլ մի հատ նոր Անչելոտի ճարել  :Jpit:

----------


## h.s.

> Բեռլուսկոնին հոգնել է Ռոնալդինյոյից
> 
> 
> Իտալական «Միլանի» սեփականատեր Սիլվիո Բեռլուսկոնին դժգոհ է մրցաշրջանից, որն իր ակոմբում անցկացնում է բրազիլացի խաղարկող Ռոնալդինյոն։
> Բեռլուսկոնին ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող հասկանալ, թե ինչն է բրազիլացու անշուք խաղի պատճառը։ Իտալական La Gazzetta Dello Sport պարբերականը գրում է այն մասին, որ սեփականատերն արդեն կորցրել է համբերությունը և կարող է մոտ ժամանակներս ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել ֆուտբոլիստի ծառայություններից։
> Ենթադրվում էր, որ Կակայի հեռանալուց հետո, Ռոնալդինյոն կդառնա «Միլանի» առաջատարն ընթացիկ սեզոնում, սակայն առայժմ «ռոսոներիների» ղեկավարության ակնկալիքները չեն արդարանում։ 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ իտալական ակումբի գլխավոր մարզիչ Լեոնարդոն Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի խաղակության առաջին տուրի ֆրանսիական «Մարսելի» հետ խաղում բրազիլացուն թողել էր պահստայինների նստարանին։


armsport.am

----------


## Venus

> armsport.am


Գիտեք ի՞նչ եմ նկատել  :Xeloq:  որ բրազիլացի հայտնի ֆուտբոլիստը գա Միլան խաղալու, միշտ լավ չի խաղա կհայտնվի պահեստայինների նստարանին , հետո էլ վերջ է գալիս իրա փայլուն կարերիային  :Sad:   / Ռիվալդո, Ռոնալդո..../

----------


## Legolas

> նաս դռուգովա շամանա նե նուժնա
> լավա որ չի խաղալու, Միլանը ճիշտ ա  հիմա շատ ուժեղ չի, բայց օղորմածիկ էլ չի հզորները երբեք օղորմածիկ չեն լինում, նույնիսկ  մահամերձ պահերին:


ըբը օր կսեիիիիիիի, լավն ա Ռեալը, բայցցցցցցց երեկ տենց էր պետք :Acute:  , գնդակս վերջիվերջո Միլանի շորն ա հագած , ինչ էլ լինի, լյուբոյ պահի Միլանն ամենասիրունն ա ու ամենաուժեղը , Կակային չեք կարոում օգտագործեք էլի :Jpit:  
կառոչի երեկ ցենտր օր էր , ինչ ուզեմ ու ոնց ուզեմ տենց էլ լինում ա  :Yahoo: 
մայա դուշա բալդեետ :Santatip: 

սնիկերսս ստանամ  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------

Venus (22.10.2009)

----------


## Venus

Այոոոոոո  Միլանը մնում է Միլան, մեզ հուսախաբ չարեց  :Hands Up:  :Clapping: 

իսկ այդ Հ1-ի հաղորդավարին գործից հանել է պետք, այդ ինչ ձև է մեկնաբանում :Bad: 
մյուս անգամ զվուկն անջատելու եմ նոր նայեմ Ֆուտբոլ

----------

Legolas (22.10.2009), Լեո (22.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Միլան - Պարմա 2:0




2 գոլ խփեց Բորիելոն ու 2 անգամն էլ Ռոնալդինիոյի փոխանցումից: 2-րդ գոլը շատ լավն էր :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (03.11.2009), Yellow Raven (03.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Մենք հաջորդ  փուլում ենք :Love:  
Շնորհավո՜ր

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Քիչ առաջ ավարտվեց *ՄԻԼԱՆ - ՋԵՆՈՎԱ* անչափ գեղեցիկ ու դիտարժան հանդիպումը Ռոսսների ջաղջախիչ հաղթանակով: Միլանը իր իսկ սեփական դաշտում, պարտության մատնեց Ջենովային իրեն իսկ բնորոշ *5:2* հաշվով: Գոլերի հեղինակ են դարձել 
25ր  0 - 1 G. Sculli
32ր  1 - 1 Ronaldinho (pen.)
38ր  2 - 1 E.D.S. Thiago    
48ր	3 - 1 M. Borriello 
60ր	4 - 1 M. Borriello
74ր	5 - 1 K.J. Huntelaar (pen.)  
79ր	5 - 2 D. Suazo 	


Ավելացնեմ որ առաջին նշանակված 11 մետրանոցը չի կարղացել իրացնել Ronaldinhon

----------

Gayl (07.01.2010), h.s. (07.01.2010), Venus (19.02.2010), Yellow Raven (07.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Հավեսով կրեցին տղաները, լավ ա  :Cool:  Բեքսն էլ լավ ա խաղացել, էդ ավելի լավ ա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Tyler

Երեկ էլ Յուվենտուսին «դելլի ալպի»-ում 3-0 սրբեցին  :Cool:

----------

h.s. (11.01.2010), Legolas (11.01.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ոնց որ ընկնումա հունի մեջ:

----------


## Legolas

> Երեկ էլ Յուվենտուսին «դելլի ալպի»-ում 3-0 սրբեցին


 :Hands Up: 
Կորցրած միավորներով 5 աչոկ մնաց հասնի Ինտերին , կաողա՞ չեմպիոն մեմպիոն դառնան տղեքը :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կորցրած միավորներով 5 աչոկ մնաց հասնի Ինտերին , կաողա՞ չեմպիոն մեմպիոն դառնան տղեքը


Հեռու չի:

----------


## Լեո

Միլան 4 - 0 Սիենա

Ռոնալդինյոն դարձել է հետտրիգի հեղինակ: Նրա խփած երրորդ գոլն ուղղակի գեղեցկության մարմնացում էր  :Love:

----------

h.s. (18.01.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Ռոնին սկսելա իրան նմանվել :Wink:  Բորիելոյի գոլն էլ էր լավը:

----------

Լեո (23.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (18.01.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աչքիս Ռոնալդինյոյին խաթր սկսեմ Միլանի խաղերը նայել… սկսել ա իրա խաղը գտնել  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.01.2010), Լեո (23.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Աչքիս Ռոնալդինյոյին խաթր սկսեմ Միլանի խաղերը նայել… սկսել ա իրա խաղը գտնել


Հա հարմարվելա թիմին ոնց որ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Իտեռ - Միլան 24-01-2010 ժամը 23:45 Իտալական դերբի:* Վերջին տուրերում Միալնը ցուցադրում է իրեն իսկ բնորոշ դիտարժան և գեղեցիկ խաղեր, տանելով խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակներ: Սպասելիքները մեծ են:

----------

Gayl (23.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Խայտառակ եղան  :Sad:  Չկարացան 60 րոպեի ընթացքում 10 հոգով խաղացող Ինտերին մի հատ գոլ խփեն, հլը մի բան էլ իրանք կերան, պենալ էլ չխփեցին: Ամոթ Ռոնի, Ամոթ Բեքս, Ամոթ Լեոնարդո, Ամոթ մնացածին  :Sad:  Չէի սպասում որ ԷՍ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԷԼ Ինտերը կկրի...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Խայտառակ եղան  Չկարացան 60 րոպեի ընթացքում 10 հոգով խաղացող Ինտերին մի հատ գոլ խփեն, հլը մի բան էլ իրանք կերան, պենալ էլ չխփեցին: Ամոթ Ռոնի, Ամոթ Բեքս, Ամոթ Լեոնարդո, Ամոթ մնացածին  Չէի սպասում որ ԷՍ ԱՆԳԱՄ ԷԼ Ինտերը կկրի...


 Մենք էլ չէինք սպասում, բայց...........

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իտալական «Միլանի» փոխնախագահ Ադրիանո Գալիանին հույս ունի, որ թիմը «Ուդինեզեի» հետ Իտալիայի առաջնության առաջիկա տուրի խաղում կկարողանա օգտվել Ալեսանդրո Նեստայի և Ալեշանդրե Պատոյի ծառայություններից:

«Անցած տարի երկու խաղում էլ պարտվեցինք «Ուդինեզեին», իսկ այժմ չենք ուզում թույլ տալ, որ պատմությունը կրկնվի,- Գալիանիի խոսքերը մեջբերել է goal.com-ը:- Գլխավոր մարզիչ Լեոնարդոն հետևում է Նեստային ու Պատոյին և տեղյակ է, թե նրանք հիմա ինչպիսի մարզավիճակում են: Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստները պատրաստ են խաղալ»:

panorama.am

----------


## Tyler

Բայց ինչ ափսոս էր, տենց սիրուն խաղը 3:3-ի տեղը 2:3 պրծավ  :Sad:  Սքոլզի գոլը լրիվ պատահական էր, իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում Միլանը չգիտես ինչի մեռած էր լրիվ:

----------


## Armen.181

Լավն ա ելի Մանչը ,եթե պատահական ապա Ռոնալդինոյի գոլն ել եր պատահական

----------


## Tyler

> Լավն ա ելի Մանչը ,եթե պատահական ապա Ռոնալդինոյի գոլն ել եր պատահական


Ռոնալդինյոն, ի տարբերություն Սքոլզի, հարվածում էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Gayl (13.03.2010), h.s. (13.03.2010), REAL_ist (14.03.2010), Yellow Raven (13.03.2010), Լեո (14.03.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Վատ լուր Բեքհեմի ու Միլանի երկրպագուների համար :Sad:  Դեվիդ Բեքհեմը երեկ կայացած Կիևոյի հետ խաղի 89-րդ րոպեին վնասվածքա ստացել, որի բուժման համար կպահանջվի 5-6 ամիս: Փաստորեն Բեքհեմը չի կարա մասնակցի Աշխարհի առաջնությանը :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե Միլանը չեմպիոն դարձավ, դա կլինի տարվա թյուրիմացությունը :Smile:

----------

Gayl (16.03.2010), Լեո (15.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե Միլանը չեմպիոն դարձավ, դա կլինի տարվա թյուրիմացությունը


Դժվար այդպիսի թյուրիմացություն լինի :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Դժվար այդպիսի թյուրիմացություն լինի


 Դա միայն տենց թվում ա  :Smile:  Միլանը Ինտերի չափ հաղթանակներ ա տարել, ու էսքան տարի հետո վաստակել ա մի հատ չեմպիոնություն: Հասկացանք Ինտեր-ինտեր-ինտեր, ինչքան կարելի ա, լրիվ Փյունիկի օրն են ընկել  :Jpit:

----------


## yerevanci

*Բեռլուսկոնի. Բալոտելիի դեմքը շատ հաճելի է*



«Միլանի» նախագահ Սիլվիո Բեռլուսկոնիին դուր է եկել «Ինտերի» հարձակվող Մարիո Բալոտելիի պահվածքը, որը Striscia la notizi հումորային հաղորդման ընթացքում հագել է «Միլանի» մարզաշապիկը։
«Կտեղափոխվի նա «Միլան», թե՞ ոչ։ Հարցը ինձ չպետք է ուղղեք։ Սակայն կարող եմ ասել, որ Բալոտելին բավական հաճելի դեմք ունի։ Ռոսսոների դեմք (սևակարմիր - իտ.)», - Բեռլուսկոնիի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Football Italia-ն։ 

*armsport.am*

----------

Venus (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ամբողջ աշհարհին վնաս հասցրած տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում և, հատկապես, Եվրոպայում, ես չեմ կարող թույլ տալ ինձ հսկայական ծախսեր անել ակումբի վրա:


Հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում «Միլանի» կազմը կամրապնդվի ևս 4-5 ֆոտբոլիստներով: Բայց եթե հնարավոր լինի կազմն ուժեղցանել իսկական չեմպիոնով, որը կօգնի մեզ բարձրացնել խաղի որակը, մենք, իհարկե, այդ շանսը բաց չենք թողնի:
Չեմպիոն ասելով` ես ի նկատի ունեմ այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստի, ինչպիսին է, օրինակ, Ռոնալդոն», - Բեռլուսկոնիի խոսքերն է մեջբերում Football Italia-ն:

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դիդան լքում է Միլանը




Միլանի» բազմափորձ դարպասապահ Դիդան լքում է թիմը, հայտնում է իտալական ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը: 36-ամյա դարպասապահի պայմանագրի ժամկետը ավարտվում է ամռանը: Իտալական ԶԼՄ-ների տեղեկատվությամբ` Դիդան կարող է կարիերան շարունակել Բրազիլիայում: Նրա ծառայություններով հետաքրքրված է «Սանթոսը»:

«Միլանում» անցկացրած 10 տարիների ընթացքում Դիդան 2003թ. հաղթել է երկրի գավաթը, 2004թ. դարձել է Իտալիայի չեմպիոն, 2 անգամ հռչակվել է Չեմպիոնների հաղթող։

«Ուզում եմ հրաժեշտ տալ «Միլանի» բոլոր երկրպագուներին, ովքեր մշտապես աջակցել են ինձ: Ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր թիմում աշխատել են ինձ հետ: «Միլանը» իմ կյանքի մի մասն է, իմ սիրտը հավերժ կմնա այստեղ»,- ասել է Դիդան: 

*Հղում*

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2010), tikopx (19.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գալիք մրցաշրջանում Միլանի ավագը կլինի Ամբրոզինին


Իտալական «Միլանի» կիսապաշտպան Մասիմո Ամբրոզինին կլինի «ռոսոներիի» ավագը հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է իտալական ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը:



33-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստը հայտնվել է միլանյան թիմում 1995 թվականին, իսկ անցկացրած 410 խաղում դարձել է 34 գոլի հեղինակ: Ամբրոզինին երեք անգամ հաղթել է Ա Սերիան, երկու անգամ Չեմպիոնների Լիգան և երկու անգամ Եվրոպայի Սուպերգավաթը:

*Աղբյուր*

----------

tikopx (19.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իտալական «Միլանի» բրազիլացի խաղացող Ռոնալդինյոն, ով Դունգայի տարօրինակ որոշման պատճառով չմասնակցեց աշխարհի 2010 թ. առաջնությանը, շարունակում է հանգստանալ ֆուտբոլից։

Բրազիլացին այցելել է հանրահայտ 50 Cent-ի համերգին և նույնիսկ բարձրացել բեմ։




*Աղբյուր*

----------

Inna (19.07.2010), Yellow Raven (19.07.2010), Արծիվ (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Բարսելոնա 1-1 Միլան
Միլանի դարպասապահի հիանալի խաղի ու Ինձագիի ֆանտաստիկ գոլի համար, արժեր էս խաղը նայել  :Good: :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Միլան չեմ սիրել երբեք, բայց Ինզագիի խաղը մշտական հավանել եմ: Վերջնա էտ տղեն, նյուխ ունի էլ դու սուս: Իրա նման մեկը ուրիշը էլ չկա:

----------


## Լեո

> Միլան չեմ սիրել երբեք, բայց Ինզագիի խաղը մշտական հավանել եմ: Վերջնա էտ տղեն, նյուխ ունի էլ դու սուս: Իրա նման մեկը ուրիշը էլ չկա:


 Բա իզուր չեն անունը դրել Պիպո Գոլ  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայի կենտրոնական հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը բուժզննում է անցել Իտալական Միլանում, որից հետո, մոտ օրերս այդեն կստորագրի պայմանագիր Իտալական ակումբի հետ:



Իբրան Միլանիում հանդես կգա վարձավճարով, որից հետո հնարավոր է նաև Միլանը գնի շվեդ հարձակվողին: Իբրան հանդես կգա Միլանում մեկ մրցաշրջան:

----------

Legolas (17.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռոբինյոն էլ 4 տարվա պայմանագիր կնքեց Միլանի հետ :Smile: 
Էս տարի բավականին լավ համալրում ստացավ Միլանի հարձակման գիծը:Ճիշտա, Բորյելոյին ու Հունտելարին վաճառեցին, բայց փոխարենը գնեցին Իբրային ու Ռոբինյոյին, կարծում եմ էս փոփոխությունները միայն դրականորեն կանդրադառնան Միլանի վրա :Smile:

----------

Legolas (17.09.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> Ռոբինյոն էլ 4 տարվա պայմանագիր կնքեց Միլանի հետ
> Էս տարի բավականին լավ համալրում ստացավ Միլանի հարձակման գիծը:Ճիշտա, Բորյելոյին ու Հունտելարին վաճառեցին, բայց փոխարենը գնեցին Իբրային ու Ռոբինյոյին, կարծում եմ էս փոփոխությունները միայն դրականորեն կանդրադառնան Միլանի վրա


Էս Միլանը ոնց հասկանում եմ մենակ խամրած ֆուտբոլիստներին է աչքը գցում, կամ էլ ով գնում է Միլան, Միլանում է խամրում. Ռոնալդինյո, Իբրա, Ռոբինյո……

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իբրահիմովիչը «ջերմ» վերաբերմունք է սպասում Ինտերի երկրպագուների կողմից




Միլանի» հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչը  «Ինտերի» հետ դերբիի նախաշեմին հայտնել է,  որ չի վախենում Իտալիայի գործող  չեմպիոնի երկրպագուների կողմից  բողոքի  ակցիայի:  Շվեդը երեք մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում ելույթ է ունեցել սև-կապույտների կազմում: Նա նաև բացատրել է, թե ինչու է «Ինտերից» տեղափոխվել «Բարսելոնա»: Իբրահիմովիչը միևնույւն ժամանակ նշել, է որ չի հասկանում մինչև հիմա, թե ինչու են իր հարաբերությունները վատացել Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլայի հետ:



«Պատրաստ եմ, որ «Ինտերի» երկրպագուները ինձ կսուլեն: Դա նորմալ է: Կարծում եմ' դա ինձ ձեռնտու կլինի, ավելի մեծ խթան կտա: Հիմա  ես «Միլանի» խաղացող եմ, մեր նպատակն է երեք միավոր վաստակել դերբիում»,-Իբրահիմովիչի խոսքերն է  մեջբերում «Football Italia»-ն:



«Ինտերի» հետ ես շատ բան եմ հաղթել: Ինչ-որ պահ ես հասկացա, որ ինձ նոր փորձ է  պետք: Այդ պատճառով ես ավելի ուժեղ թիմ' «Բարսելոնա», տեղափոխվեցի: Սակայն ես չգիտեմ, թե թիմի գլխավոր  մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան ինչու ինձ հետ այդպես սկսեց վերաբերվել: Չէի հասկանում, թե որն է պատճառը: «Միլանում» կրկին ես սկսեցի ժպտալ, և ցանկություն առաջացավ գոլեր խփելու և հաղթելու: Հավատում եմ, որ իմ ներկայիս ակումբը կարող է հաղթել Սկուդետոն և հաջող ելույթ ունենալ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում»,-ընդգծել է Իբրահիմովիչը:

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/13992/*

----------

Gayl (15.11.2010), Legolas (16.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնայից Միլան տեղափոխված Զլատան Իբրահիմվիչը այսօր դարձել է հաղթական գոլի հեղինակ:

Ինտեր - Միլան հանդիպումը ավարտվել է 0:1 հաշվով:

Կեցցե Միլանը...  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (15.11.2010), Legolas (15.11.2010)

----------


## Finn

Ժողովուրդ ջան իտալական թմերի պատմությունների , հիմների, ստադինների մասին սայտ կա, կոնկրետ   հասցեն հետևյալնա, ես համենայն դեպս շատ բան իմացա ` 
http://proffootball.ru/category/isto...italii/page/2/    Կոնկրետ Միլանի մասին էլ կա:

----------

Gayl (21.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Երեկվա Իբրայի գոլը  :Hands Up:

----------

Gayl (17.01.2011), Legolas (17.01.2011), Լեո (23.01.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Ա սերիայի» վերջին տուրում սպասվում է հետաքրքիր դիմակայություններ, մասնավորապես՝ Ուդինեզե - Միլյան խաղում: Միլանը ներկա պահին ընդանում է առաջին հորիզոնականում, ու նրան պետք է հաղթանակ վերջին խաղում, երկրի չեմպիոն դառնալու համար, իսկ Ուդինեզեն հաղթելու դեպքում, կարձրանա մրցաշարային աղյուսակում ևս մեկ հորիզոնականով շրջանցելով՝ Լացիոյին, գրավելով 4-րդ հորիզոնականը:  :Smile: 

Վերջին տուրի հանդիպումները կկայանան՝ 22.05.2011 - ին:

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց, իմ հիշելով, Միլանը արդեն չեմպիոն ա հռչակվել  :Think: : Ես ոնց-որ խաղն էլ եմ դիտել  ::}: :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բայց, իմ հիշելով, Միլանը արդեն չեմպիոն ա հռչակվել : Ես ոնց-որ խաղն էլ եմ դիտել :


Հա, դու ճիշտ էս:  :Jpit: 
Էս ի՞նչ անուշադիր եմ ես:

----------


## Vaho

Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ Միլանին և նրա երկրպագուներին, չեմպիոն դառնալու կապակցությամբ  :Ok:

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Անդրեա Պիրլոն հրաժեշտ տվեց Միլանի երկրպագուներին*


"Միլանի" 32-ամյա կիսապաշտպան Անդրեա Պիրլոն Իտալիայի առաջնության վերջին հանդիպումից հետո հրաժեշտ է տվել թիմի երկրպագուներին:

"Ռոսոներիների" տրիբունաներին պոստեր էր փակցված, որի վրա գրված էր. "Հաջողություն Անդրեա, շնորհակալություն ամեն ինչի համար":

"Ես բոլորին կկարոտեմ' "Միլանի" մարզիչներից մինչև խոհարարներ: Իսկապես դժվար է լինելու չտեսնել մարդկանց, ում հետ հասցրել էի մտերմանալ",-հայտարարել է Անդրեա Պիրլոն:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ֆուտբոլիստը "Միլանի" կազմում անցկացրել է 10 մրցաշրջան: Պիրլոյի նկատմամբ մեծ հետաքրքրություն է ցուցաբերում Թուրինի "Յուվենտուսը":

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Ambrosine (24.05.2011)

----------

